# Update problem with $FreeBSD$ in nearly all /etc/*



## Gavilaan (May 12, 2021)

Hi all,
i tried to update one of my jails to 13.0, but freebsd-update finds in nearly all /etc/ files instead of the normal
# $FreeBSD$
the following entry
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.1/usr.sbin/cron/cron/crontab 338497 2018-09-06 14:55:54Z brd $

I tried a 'sed' i all this files but this made things even worse. So zfs rollback and now i'm here.
Have anybody a solution howto fix this?
Thanks
Gav


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2021)

The jail was previously a 12.1? Then those are correct, the $id line was removed when the source migrated from SVN to git. So it's expected that those lines are now mostly empty. On systems from _before_ the migration, i.e. 12.x, 11.x, etc. those lines indicated a SVN $Id.


----------



## Gavilaan (May 13, 2021)

SirDice said:


> The jail was previously a 12.1? Then those are correct, the $id line was removed when the source migrated from SVN to git. So it's expected that those lines are now mostly empty. On systems from _before_ the migration, i.e. 12.x, 11.x, etc. those lines indicated a SVN $Id.


It was a 12.1, but i upgraded it to 12.2. Something must have gone wrong with this jail.
I wasn't able to fix this problem easily, so i decided to make a new jail and transferred my config and data. I think that's the best solution to avoid future problems.
Thanks for your answer
Gav


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2021)

Gavilaan said:


> It was a 12.1, but i upgraded it to 12.2. Something must have gone wrong with this jail.


The upgrade should have replaced them with an $Id referencing 12.2. So something went wrong at that point. Probably a merging issue.



Gavilaan said:


> so i decided to make a new jail and transferred my config and data. I think that's the best solution to avoid future problems.


When it comes to upgrading from one version to another, yes. Patch updates should be fine to do in a jail but major or minor version upgrades are always a little tricky. Do you use any jail management tools or did you build them by hand? Those jail tools are usually a little better when it comes to version upgrades.


----------



## Gavilaan (May 13, 2021)

There are only 15 jails, i do it by hand so far. Maybe it's time for a change ...


----------

